# تعين الكلور فى الماء



## m.adel (18 يوليو 2009)

عاوز افادة عن طرق تعين نسبة الكلور فى الماء وياريت تكون sop كاملة مع الحسابات


----------



## أبو معمر (21 يوليو 2009)

أليك هذا الموقع
www.chem.csutan.edu/consumer/chlorine.htm

http://www.chem.csustan.edu/.../chlorine/chlorine.htm


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء لم تفتح الروابط عندي


----------

